# Dirt Problem festgestellt



## abctyp (30. November 2009)

Hi Leute jetzt wo Dirt 2 rauskommt hab ich mich nochmal rangesetzt und versucht die Demo von Dirt 1 zum laufen zu bringen. Folgendes Problem: Sobald ich es starten will kommt die Fehlermeldung "Dirt hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden"

System: Intel E8400 3,0 Ghz
            Nvidia GTX 260
            XP mit SP3
            2 GB RAM

Also an der Hardware kann es nicht liegen, übertaktet ist auch nix. Nutze außerdem Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 hab das auch schon beendet bringt aber nichts. Naja habs dann bei meinem Vater versucht er benutzt auch Kaspersky hat aber etwas schwächere Hardware und bei ihm funktionierts ! Grafiktreiber ist auch aktuell und hatte die Vollversion vor einiger Zeit mal ausgeliehen - exakt das gleiche Problem. Programme wie Daemon Tools sind nicht installiert und bei anderen Spielen hab ich keine Probleme... hab schon sehr viele Seiten durchsucht aber weiß einfach nicht weiter hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

Mfg


----------



## gangville (30. November 2009)

beim demo ist das immer so eine sache, da ja beim demo keine patch gibts.

glaub mir bei der vollversion und installiertem patch, leuft das ganze total besser und ohne probleme


----------



## abctyp (1. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich probiere demnächst mal die Vollversion mit Patch aus.

Allerdings muss es an etwas liegen das nur bei den Dirt Spielen benutzt wird da sich die Dirt 2 Demo genauso wenig starten lässt mit derselben Fehlermeldung !!

Hat vielleicht noch jemand Vorschläge? 

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## tobi757 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hatte mal das selbe Problem, bei mir lag es daran, das TuneUp Utilities im Hintergrund lief ...


----------



## GI_GameOver (1. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen,

hatte auch das Problem das ich die Dirt 2 Demo nicht starten konnte, aber nach dem installieren des neuen GeForce Treiber 195.62 konnte ich mal in die Demo rein schnuppern.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## abctyp (1. Dezember 2009)

@tobi757: TuneUp hab ich zurzeit gar nicht installiert.




GI_GameOver schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hatte auch das Problem das ich die Dirt 2 Demo nicht starten konnte, aber nach dem installieren des neuen GeForce Treiber 195.62 konnte ich mal in die Demo rein schnuppern.


Hab mir den aktuellsten Treiber grade runtergeladen aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. 

Schonmal Danke für eure Vorschläge wäre nett wenn noch weitere kämen würde Dirt wirklich gerne ausprobieren.

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2009)

195.62?


----------



## kays (2. Dezember 2009)

welches BS hast du denn ?


----------



## GI_GameOver (3. Dezember 2009)

Jo 195.62, 

NVIDIA DRIVERS 195.62 WHQL


----------



## abctyp (3. Dezember 2009)

kays schrieb:


> welches BS hast du denn ?


Wie oben schon geschrieben Windows XP mit Service Pack 3.

Und der aktuellste Treiber für meine Graka ist der 195.62 den hab ich auch installiert. Ach ja und Mainboard Treiber hab ich grade aktualisiert aber hat sich nix getan.

Hoffentlich hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag mir gehen die Ideen aus.


----------



## abctyp (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab den Grund nun gefunden - es liegt an Kaspersky !!
Hatte Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 Version 8.0.0.3xx aber man benötigt mindestens die Version 8.0.0.506 um Dirt zum Laufen zu bringen und mit KSI 2010 scheint es sowieso zu gehen (die hat mein Vater und bei ihm gings).

Problem nach langer Irrfahrt gelöst. *puh* 

Mfg


----------



## speedstar (6. Dezember 2009)

Ein Bekannter hatte das gleiche Problem, seitdem Kaspersky deinstalliert ist, läuft alles rund!


----------



## Nomad (7. Dezember 2009)

hab mal ne frage: ich hab auch die demo und wenn ich im trailer bin läuft es sehr langsam! ist das normal?? rennen und der außenbereich laufen flüssig in 1680x1050 ,4xMSAA, alles soweit hoch wie es geht.


----------

